# My housings



## rs4guy (Nov 6, 2011)

This will be used for my adult/sub-adult female orchid. It's a 8x8x12" nano exo terra.











Male H. coronatus enclosure.






Adult Ghost enclosures.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 6, 2011)

looks good, make sure u have molting room and it is fine. I might stop by for a little sleepover myself! :shifty:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks good, Be careful though, the lids open in the last pic, Ha ha...


----------



## Termite48 (Nov 6, 2011)

They all look really enticing. I would be concerned for sure about the possibility of excess humidity in the smaller enclosures shown if the lid(s) is not vented. They are gorgeous. Are the orchids real?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice, but all your deli cups seem very wet. Did you just spray them before photographing? External evidence of moisture should be gone in about half an hour or so if you have good ventilation.


----------



## rs4guy (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, they are all well ventilated with screened tops, I literally just sprayed the cups before deciding to shoot a few pics. Even after a heavy spray they are almost fully dry within an hour. No, I tried using real orchids, but it's a whole ordeal, and although it looks amazing, alot more work is involved. I also have 3 Creo cups with similar setups.


----------

